# Freeride-Mädels im Ruhrgebiet?



## f1ref0xx (23. März 2010)

Hey,

sorry wenn es schon so einen Thread gibt, aber ich hab nix in der Richtung gefunden  Mich würd mal interessieren, ob's hier im Ruhrgebiet Freeride-Mädels gibt die Lust hätten mal ne Runde zu drehen  Oder auch mal Richtung Winterberg 

Ich komme aus Unna, und kenn hier in der Gegend so circa Null Leute (und erst Recht keine Mädels) die biken...

Meldet euch 

Gruß, Anna


----------



## Ene_mene (23. März 2010)

Hallo Anna,

ja es gibt hier irgentwo n thread aber irgendwie finde ich den ständig auch nicht mehr.... doof!

Naja, ich komme aus Witten (neuerdings) und kenne daher hier auch kaum jemanden. Kann dich also total gut verstehen.

Was fähst du denn so mit deinem Rädchen? Und wie lange? und wie kams dazu???? Du siehst Fragen über Fragen 

Lg Julia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f1ref0xx (24. März 2010)

Hey Julia,

Also, ich fahr gerne schöne Singletrails, so ziemlich alles was bergrunter geht am liebsten mit vielen Drops oder ähnlichen Sprunggelegenheiten  Habe aber auch nix gegen kleine Touren, solange es nicht zu bergauflastig ist, das macht nämlich irgendwann mit nem Freerider auch keinen Spaß mehr, find ich 

Ich würde mich nicht mehr als blutiger Anfänger bezeichnen, allerdings auch nicht als Supercrack. Ich fahre jetzt seit... Oha... Ich würde sagen ich fahre "wieder" MTB seit 3 Jahren ungefähr! 

Wo fährst du denn immer so? Wenn ich fragen darf

LG
Anna


----------



## Ene_mene (24. März 2010)

Jaaa...also ich bin (leider) noch ziemlich zur Anfängerkategorie zu zählen. Also versuche mich auch grad an ersten Sprüngen und die Drops werden auch immer besser (höher wenn der Mut es zulässt)

Fahr auch super gerne Flowige Trails und lieber runter als rauf, deswegen spare ich mir das stundenlange Touren gurken auch gerne mal 

Glücklicher Weise sind die Bikemöglichkeiten bei mir vor der Haustür einfach genial, also es sind...lass mich überlegen...ich glaub 3 Strecken die tatsächlich als kleine Downhillstrecken zu bezeichnen sind, hier um die Ecke, dann war ich öffter schonmal am Ebberg in Dortmund und im Wald hier sind auch so einige Trails, da die BikeRide-MTB-Schule direkt um die Ecke ist.

Ausserdem bin ich mittlerweile super gerne auf kleineren 4x-Strecken in Dortmund und Bochum unterwegs. So für Fahrtechnik und Springen üben ist das ja eh super.


----------



## chaz (24. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin zwar keine Lady, aber ich muss mich trotzdem mal zu Wort melden. Bitte macht hier keine Strecken öffentlich bekannt. Macht das besser über PN und/oder mit irgendwelchen Synonymen. Die meisten Strecken sind a) nicht gerade legal gebaut und b) eh schon manchmal überlaufen. Es lesen in den Foren auch Leute mit, den diese Strecken ein Dorn im Auge sind. Und wir sollten ihnen kein zusätzliches Futter hinwerfen, oder?


----------



## f1ref0xx (25. März 2010)

Hey, okay, dann sollte Ene_mene den Teil ihres Posts vllt rausnehmen. Man will ja keinen Streß! 

zurück zum thema  :
Fourcross bin ich noch nie gefahren... Bist du auch mal in Parks unterwegs? 
Vielleicht hast du ja mal Bock, zusammen zu fahren. Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schreiben! 

LG
Anna


----------



## Ene_mene (29. März 2010)

ohh mann..direkt alles falsch gemacht hier.... Krieg den doofen Beitrag nicht mehr bearbeitet! Warum? Hiiilfeee!!!


----------



## chaz (29. März 2010)

Ene_mene schrieb:


> ohh mann..direkt alles falsch gemacht hier.... Krieg den doofen Beitrag nicht mehr bearbeitet! Warum? Hiiilfeee!!!



Zu lang gewartet...


----------



## Ene_mene (29. März 2010)

echt? Hhmm...ja da wünscht man sich dicke Marker und tipp-ex zurück!

Ja sorry, hab da echt nicht dran gedacht an dieses 'geheimhaltungs Ding'....


----------



## chaz (29. März 2010)

Kein Thema. Passiert schon mal. Denke aber bitte in Zukunft daran. In Dortmund ist z.B. vor kurzer Zeit wieder etwas abgerissen worden.


----------



## Ani (29. März 2010)

die "größte" gefahr für die trails ist meist nicht, dass sie jemand im forum andeutet...

bei euch in der gegend würd ich auch gern mal eine runde mitfahren, war da schon lange nicht mehr und kenn mich auch gar nicht aus. würde mich auch eher der anfängerfraktion zuordnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. März 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> die "größte" gefahr für die trails ist meist nicht, dass sie jemand im forum andeutet...



Aber leider oft genug... Es lesen auch genug Leute mit, die dem MTB-Sport nicht gerade wohlgesonnen gegenüber stehen.


----------



## Ene_mene (29. März 2010)

@ Ani:

Ja cool! Woher kommste denn?


----------



## f1ref0xx (29. März 2010)

hey ani, gute sache, dann sind wir schonmal mindestens zu dritt


----------



## Ani (29. März 2010)

ich wohn in bottrop, müsste das rad also ins auto packen, aber das geht schon. mein "hausberg" ist die halde haniel auch nett um mal ein ründchen zu drehen. 
bin auch für das frauen-freeride training in düsseldorf angemeldet, macht ihr auch mit?


----------



## Ene_mene (30. März 2010)

Oh das ist super...da wird mir in dem Thread nämlich nicht geantwortet...

Ich würd da voll gerne auch hin, war am 17.4. oder? Wollte nur mal wissen wie teuer und wo genau. Weiss du da mehr?

Kann ich mich über den Planungsthread ganz normal anmelden oder?

Seid ihr eigendlich auch so facebook-Fanatiker?? Ich muss das mal fragen, denn ich hab das gefühl die ganze (bike-)welt tummelt sich dort.... und ich will mich ja eigentlich nicht da anmelden, aber ich befürchte ich muss...


----------



## Ene_mene (30. März 2010)

Übrigends coole Fotos, Ani!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (30. März 2010)

danke  
werden dieses jahr bestimmt noch gaaaaanz viel mehr.

wegen des kurses schreibst du am besten spreadthegroove eine pm, sie schickt dir dann weitere infos und die kannst dich anmelden. 

einen facebookaccount hab ich gar nicht, am schönsten ist es doch hier im forum, oder ?


----------



## f1ref0xx (31. März 2010)

Am 17.4. kann ich leider nicht :/ Nen Facebook-Account hab ich auch nicht, ich verplemper schon genug Zeit im StudiVZ


----------



## Ene_mene (31. März 2010)

Boah endlich mal normale Leute 

Schade Anna das du am 17.4. nicht kannst....aber Ihiiiich 
Werd mich bei spreadthegroove mal melden.


----------



## f1ref0xx (2. April 2010)

Erzählt mir dann, wie's war, okay?


----------



## CuberatUN (15. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Bin zwar nicht weiblich aber häufig auf den Trails im Bornekamp unterwegs. Immer spätnachmittags/abends!

Grüße


----------



## isabel (20. Juni 2011)

hallo mädels - habt ihr inzwischen ne runde zusammen bekommen? würde mich da gerne anschließen, sofern zeit und niveau passt!
ich bin vor einem jahr nach bochum gezogen und kenne mich hier deshalb gar nicht aus..
meldet euch mal


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (14. April 2013)

Hallooo! *hallweilallesleer*


Endlich das gefunden, was ich suche! Aber ist ja keiner mehr hier

Läuft, bzw. fährt hier nochwas/ jemand?? Bin MTB - Neuling, kann schon n bisschen was, heißt: halte mich an guten Tagen ne halbe Minute stehend auf'm Rad, fahre steile bergab-Passagen, springe aus'm Stand ca. 20-30cm.. also ganz unsportlich bin ich nicht, will aber auf jeden Fall und super gerne noch Einiges ausbauen 

Trefft ihr euch noch in Dortmund/ Unna/ Umgebung??? Bitte melden


----------



## dschuliaenna (21. April 2013)

Ich bin da 
Ich bin aber nur an Wochenenden in Dortmund.
Freu mich aber über Mädels zum Fahren!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (26. April 2013)

Hey! Du bist ja auch recht neu hier. 
Bist du eher allein oder in der Gruppe unterwegs? Ich fahr morgen in Dortmund - zum ersten Mal, kenne mich da noch gar nicht aus  Aber es gibt ja Straßenschilder, falls ich nicht hinterherkomme


----------



## dschuliaenna (30. April 2013)

Ich bin neu im Forum,
aber nicht mehr ganz neu in Dortmund.
Am Wochenende wollen mein Freund und ich vielleicht nach Warstein.
Vielleicht hast du (und andere) Zeit und Lust.
Das ist ja nicht weit entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (6. Mai 2013)

Sorry, war die letzten Tage selten online  Dafür hab ich heut eine geniale Strecke bei uns um die Ecke gefunden, als ich mit meinem Freund unterwegs war . Ist eigentlich für Motorcrossler, aber es war niemand da, der uns aufhalten konnte 

Warstein ist von uns auch nicht allzuweit. Was für Strecken fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## zwehni (22. Dezember 2013)

In Unna kannste ganz gut den Bornekamp entlang, hoch zum Bismarck Turm nach Frömern und dann ne kleine Runde am Golfplatz entlang.

Optional gibts noch Bergkamen da hat das Team GravityPassion ne schöne DH Piste.

Viel Spass beim Fahren

Sven


----------

